# EmeraldDragons sucht…



## ApoY2k (23. Dezember 2008)

Die Gilde *EmeraldDragons*, eine der ältesten Gilden des Realms *Frostwolf* sucht Verstärkung, um dauerhaft Schlachtzüge auf die Heroischen Versionen der Instanzen anbieten zu können.

Gesucht werden vorallem

*1 Hexer und 1 Schurke (Kampf!)*


Grundsätzlich werden nur Bewerber in die engere Auswahl genommen, die


Volljährig (18+) sind
Ausreichend Erfahrung in WoW vorweisen
Teamspeak und Headset funktionierenderweise besitzen
Keine Scheu vor Konfrontation mit Fehlern und Kritik haben
Ausreichendes Grundequipment für Ulduar (Heroisch) besitzen


Folgende Errungenschaften haben wir bereits geschafft:


3.0 Content clear
Ulduar Normal clear
Ulduar Heroisch: 9 |||||||||||||| 13

Falls ihr euch angesprochen fühlt und euch bei uns bewerben wollt, schaut auf www.EmeraldDragons.de vorbei. Dort findet ihr sowohl weitere Informationen über den Ablauf des Bewerbens und könnt unsere Gildensatzung einsehen, die euch die genauen Regeln innerhalb der Gilde vertraut macht.


----------



## ApoY2k (25. Dezember 2008)

Update:

1 Druide (Wiederherstellung) entfernt.

Der Rest nach wie vor gesucht!


----------



## ApoY2k (29. Dezember 2008)

Kommando zurück,

1 Druide (Wiederherstellung)

wird wieder gesucht.


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Januar 2009)

Update:

1 Todesritter (Unheilig) entfernt, 1 Priester (Heilig) entfernt.

Naxxramas Konstruktviertel Heroisch clear.


----------



## ApoY2k (7. Januar 2009)

Update:

1 Schamane (Melee) entfernt, 1 Paladin (Retri) hinzugefügt.


----------



## ApoY2k (13. Januar 2009)

Update:

1 Schamane (Heal) entfernt, 1 Hexenmeister entfernet.

1 Priester (Shadow / Heal) aktualisiert.


----------



## ApoY2k (14. Januar 2009)

Update: Naxxramas Heroisch 4 Flügel clear


----------



## ApoY2k (15. Januar 2009)

Update:

1 Schurke hinzugefügt.


----------



## ApoY2k (20. Januar 2009)

Update:

Naxxramas Heroisch clear
Sartharion Heroisch +1 down


----------



## ApoY2k (23. Januar 2009)

Update:

1 Druide (Heal) entfernt. 2 Paladine (Retri, Heal) aktualisiert.


----------



## ApoY2k (4. Februar 2009)

Update.


----------



## ApoY2k (13. Februar 2009)

Update:

Content clear.
Sartharion 2 Drakes down.

Schamane hinzugefügt.


----------



## ApoY2k (4. März 2009)

Update:

Schurke entfernt
Magier entfernt
Krieger entfernt


----------



## ApoY2k (9. März 2009)

Update:

Priester entfernt


----------



## ApoY2k (27. April 2009)

Update für Ulduar.


----------



## ApoY2k (3. Mai 2009)

Update: Ignis down


----------



## ApoY2k (4. Mai 2009)

Update: Kologarn down.


----------



## ApoY2k (5. Mai 2009)

Update zu den gesuchten Klassen.


----------



## ApoY2k (9. Mai 2009)

Update: Auriaya down.


----------



## ApoY2k (10. Mai 2009)

Update: Freya (Heroisch) & Mimiron (Normal) down.


----------



## ApoY2k (12. Mai 2009)

Update: Vezax (Normal) down.


----------



## ApoY2k (21. Mai 2009)

Update: Ulduar (Normal) clear + Council (Heroisch) und Hodir (Heroisch) down.


----------

